# What fertilizer is this?



## Andy22 (Apr 24, 2015)

This thing is probably over six years old lol
Can somebody refresh my memory as to what this is?
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It probably has calcium in it. Besides that, your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Andy22 (Apr 24, 2015)

mistergreen said:


> It probably has calcium in it. Besides that, your guess is as good as mine.


I was hoping it was some sort of potassium. I wish I labelled this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you have a nitrate test kit, just put a tiny bit in a little water, and test it for nitrates. If it might have calcium in it, test it with a GH test kit.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

If it's Gh booster, it'll have Ca, Mg, and K in it.


----------



## Andy22 (Apr 24, 2015)

hoppycalif said:


> If you have a nitrate test kit, just put a tiny bit in a little water, and test it for nitrates. If it might have calcium in it, test it with a GH test kit.


I have the API kit and a GH kit as well. What readings should I expect when testing for nitrates and GH?

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Andy22 said:


> I have the API kit and a GH kit as well. What readings should I expect when testing for nitrates and GH?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won't know what readings to expect because you are essentially doing a blind trial. Test plain water, and then test water that has this powder mixed into it, and see what you get, and go from there.


----------

